

The Lost City of Z (2005) - Vigier
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2005/09/19/the-lost-city-of-z

======
nsns
A nice documentary here -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD_1p37iX5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD_1p37iX5g)

------
MaysonL
The meat is at the end, following the drama and jungle stories. Search for
"Heckenberger" and continue reading to the end.

~~~
ableal
"His work has been hailed as proof that the rain forest once contained
civilizations nearly as rich and complex as those of the Inca and the Maya and
Europeans."

I did read it through to that point, but you were right. Still a tough sell,
however.

------
coolic
Cobras in Amazonia? 0_o

